# Paper targets "What If"



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

What if McKensie made a life like set of there 3d targets out of paper.

Folks could get a good idea of how to aim at the 12 rings without owning a full range. Twenty paper targets would be affordable.

My question woud you try something like this. I know for a fact it would help us that dont and cant afford a full range.


----------



## ex-okie (Mar 1, 2004)

I've thought for years that they were missing a good bet.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Yep... :thumbs_up


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Next question*

What if I did it. Would there be any reason I couldnt do this.

I know it can be done.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

i would love to buy some of those... good idea :shade:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I’m thinking that would involve licensing from McKenzie


----------



## sdzumbro (May 21, 2002)

Before I had all the targets I used one of those overhead projection things with a mckenzie catalog to make cardboard cutouts .
They give you the shoulder height in the catalog so you just project it on a wall and move the thing in and out till you have the correct size .
Then put up your cardboard and trace it out .
Taa daa you have 2D targets to look at .
Of course you could also just drop about 8 grand on the real things  .
Hope that helps .
Scott


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Make 'em  Sounds like a great way for some clubs to get off the ground for cheap for new shooters that aren't 3D shooters. Kinda' like an NFAA animal round with more variety and shorter distances.


----------



## boaritupya (Jul 28, 2004)

Great Idea, I'm quite sure they would be a BIG hit :thumbs_up There's a very talented lady here in OZ who has hand drawn 20 2D targets using the same animals as McKenzie targets. Her husband has made the screens and now they are in production , printed on reinforced paper!! EXCELLENT TARGETS   
They were made for the exact reason DB suggested, they have really helped a lot of new clubs get of the ground here :teeth:


----------



## martinarquero (May 9, 2005)

what a great idea i would buy them, go for it D.B.


----------



## TMJ (Feb 28, 2004)

*Paper Targets.*

Thanks AL, DB if you go to www.3daaa.com,find Event Photos, scroll down to TMJ Targets, start of the third line: press HERE, it will show you some of the targets, at least you will get an idea of what they are like.
Thanks TMJ Targets.


----------



## TMJ (Feb 28, 2004)

*paper targets*

Sorry guys... try this..
www.3daaa.com go to 'event photos', scroll down click on 'TMJ Targets',
click on *here* , that will give you a look of some of them.
Thanks... TMJ Targets.


----------



## kiwi3d (Oct 26, 2003)

*paper targets*

They use!! to i've seen them, and we have a couple at our club!!!
there great, they are colour but not 1:1 scale so you can put them closer, i will try and get some pictures because you probably don't believe me


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2005)

Not sure if they are all Mckenzies pictures 
havent seen all the latest he has about 20 of them but they are truely a well made paper target <yes they are on strengthed paper > 
i will attach a few pictures of them 

cheers


----------



## NormB (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Folks
Just to clarify about tmj targets in Aussie

Here are some pics to some of the latest ones
Terry tells me that the black bear and others are available soon
you can email Terry Sheather at [email protected] for more information













































cheers
NormB


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

those are all IBO scoring rings, Got any ASA ????


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

*I have though the same thing....*

I have also thougt this before...


with todays digital photograhy and printing....


I would think that they could make something real nice and still be affordable...




it would give people without the land or money a better chance for practice.....


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

I would buy and shoot them. When I first started shooting we didn't have 3d targets. We shot paper animals on bales and I had just as much fun as shooting 3ds. I would shoot them at the house or a tournament.


----------



## RickyC (Jul 15, 2005)

pinshooter said:


> I would buy and shoot them. When I first started shooting we didn't have 3d targets. We shot paper animals on bales and I had just as much fun as shooting 3ds. I would shoot them at the house or a tournament.


Same her. In the early 80's in Ga. you saw very few 3-d targets.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

someone does make targets with lifelike pictures of the actuall animal on them,,,i think it may be delta, this may seem stupid to some of you guys, but what do you guys hang the targets up on to shoot at the paper target?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

You could do your hold off practice "virtually" using OnTarget2!-Software For Archers. The green dot is the "aim point" the yellow dots represent impact points if the guessed distance was 2 yards short or 2 yards long. Both black and white and color images of McKenzie, Delta, and Rinehart target images are provided.


----------



## bowcop (Jan 18, 2003)

DB,

If you made em, I would buy them!


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

Paper 3-D targets that would an great idea. :thumbs_up


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

I don't think they would fly. Can you imagine mounting them on the front of a bag target? The arrows would pull SOOOOOO easily. Word would get around and soon rubber animals could be a thing of the past.

And for those that set up courses, can you imagine how heavy those 30 paper targets would get carrying them around setting up a course? Man, no hammers, no rebars to drive in the ground. Maybe I'd have a little strength left to shoot the course afterward.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I think they would be great. If they were made from an actual photo and not an outline drawing, I would be very interested in getting a set.

How would you guys feel if you showed up to a shoot and all the targets were realistic-looking paper targets and not actual 3D animals? Would you feel that you were not getting your moneys :mg: worth or would you be ok with it? :smile: 

Automan


----------



## JTD (Dec 12, 2004)

How do we stand on these paper targets. Is anyone marketing actual Mckenzie size and duplicate paper targets yet?


----------



## StevenB (Jun 2, 2002)

Bees said:


> those are all IBO scoring rings, Got any ASA ????



No they only have the IBO score rings, as 3DAAA goes by the IBO rules


----------



## JTD (Dec 12, 2004)

Lets make this idea work. Wish McKenzie would would take a look at this thread.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*3D paper targets*

I would go for 3D paper targets only if they are the same image as the actual 3D targets so I could practice on arrow placement. NO substitutes!
I like the original 3D target look.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

But remember, paper is only 2D and you would really only be able to shoot them broadside. I think the idea is great but could you amagin trying to setup a shot on a 1/4 away deer? And what type of target would you put behind the paper to stop the arrow? Many shooters that start 3D like the idea of hitting foam to stop the arrow. If you only put a target behind the vitals you are takeing that part of the game away. I am not looking at this as a guy that has shot many 3D's, I am looking at this as a parent that would love to get my kids shooting 3D's!

Great idea for backyard shooting, but not for a 3D range. Just my $.02


----------



## Hoyt1967 (Dec 21, 2003)

DB this is a really great idea, we shoot an indoor 3d league that uses half foam and half paper, if we could get rinehart or mckenzie 2d paper targets that would be wonderful.


----------



## JTD (Dec 12, 2004)

I sent a email to McKenzie about making these this is the reply.

Thanks for inquiring McKenzie Targets! When McKenzie first started doing archery targets we made a 2D target called BK200. We discontinued it around 1997. The market switched over to 3D targets instead. They were more realistic and gave the hunters a true feel of hunting that animal. I will forward your information on to our production team for future reference. Thanks again!

Danna I. Leach 
McKenzie Sports Products 
Target Customer Service Rep 
888-279-7985 ext 227 
[email protected]


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Paper 3D like targets*

Has anyone mention the Martin True Life paper targets?
I spent about $ 34.00 for every True Life target I could find about five or six years ago because I wanted to shoot 3Ds, but couldn't because I couldn't judge distances due to a blind eye. These are photographs made into life size animal targets of most big and small game animals in a natural setting. To simulate a 12 ring, like on the 3D targets, I put drew a heart like circle, with a marker, in the proper location on each animal to give that 12 ring 3D challenge.
That's the good news, but I placed these targets on our field range target butts which are marked yardages, but I loved shooting at them and found them really lots of fun to shoot. Just another idea for paper 3D like targets. I'm all for it if they look like the 3D targets. I'm really not fond of cartoon like animal Targets. :thumbs_do 
I shoot 3Ds now, but with the aid of a rangefinder. :thumbs_up


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

I'd try it. But I shoot everything from pizza boxes to foam 3D targets, As long as I am shooting something I am Happy! :teeth:


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

*Paper Targets?*

If YOU build it! They Will come! :RockOn: :rapture:


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

for those of us that have a fairly large backstop at home to hang these targets that DB speaks of on i think it would be great practice. just imagine being able to hang a target picture up that is the exact size with the scoring rings in the exact same place as the targets we shoot at an asa shoot and practice in our own back yard.

i think this is one of the best ideas i have ever heard out of ol' DB yet and i know i would probably buy them. like someone said earlier with the digital cameras and digital printers they have out today you could probably get some very realistic looking paper targets and i really think it would help a lot of peoples scores to be practicing on the targets you are competing on.


----------



## wiseone (Sep 9, 2005)

be a great new indoor game i think dots for deer


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Wiseone - Indoor Animal target*

At my club this coming Sunday we are shooting my own creation of indoor animal targets with dots.
I seen a need for something different than just spots for indoors in the mid 90s and designed several indoor animal rounds.

My first effort was a small game indoor animal round first without dots and after request for dots, later with dots. It seems indoor archers like the dot to shoot at more than picking a spot on the animal.

Later I designed a big game animal round including not only deer and elk, but everything from a coyote up to the monster elk. These targets are sized for the 20 yard range so the animal look like they are 40 to 60 yards away.

For Halloween I even create monster targets for the kids.
I design my targets so they can be shot with or without the dot, depending on what the clubs members want at the time of the shoot.

Just though you might be interested. :thumbs_up


----------



## Labtek Rednek (Jun 30, 2005)

*Paper 3-D targets*

I was cleaning the Club house for an upcoming Indoor shoot and stumbled across a tube of these targets. They're pretty shot up though. Does anyong know of a way, or if it's possible to photo copy larger items such as these? All except from the 10 ring in is in good shape.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Rednek*

See PM


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

We used the TMJ Paper targets in our 3D shoot recently. They are excellent, cheap and just as challenging as the foam animals. 
Best part too is we can play with the format. In this event we shot a 2 arrow round for 10 targets and then a 'Hunter' round for the last 10. (scoring being 10, 8, -5, 0)
You wouldn't want to do the 2 arrow on foam cause it shoots out the targets. Plus we can also leave these out on the course so people can shoot during teh week.


----------



## JTD (Dec 12, 2004)

bump


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

Outstanding idea. I'd be all over than. Could practice on targets of the right size and demensions and get to know what they look like from different distances - would be a great way to improve your game.


----------



## BTP40D (Oct 20, 2004)

*Great Idea!*

I would definately buy them! It would be great to be able to practice on the 3-d animals. Even if they are only 2-d like Lee pointed out, I still think it would help a persons game tremendously!


----------



## rob.powers (Nov 16, 2005)

*Paper targets*

1. My club has target butts made of stacked fiber board that would back these targets well.

2. As a kid i shot blunts at bleach bottles filled with sand that had pictures of squirrles, ***** and birds drawn on them with magic marker. fond memories of that range are part of the 3D draw for me today.

3. I print small animals off the net and glue them to bleach bottles filled with sand which I shoot with blunts in my basement. It's still fun. No copyright hassels and less than 5 cents a target. Dads try this in the back yard with the kids.

Rob


----------

